# qemu kVM libvirt

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich bekomme im Logfile folgende Fehler:

```

virtlogd[6551]: Ende der Datei beim Lesen von Daten: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler

kernel: kvm [6985]: vcpu0, guest rIP: 0xffffffff81064496 unhandled rdmsr: 0x64e

kvm [6985]: vcpu0, guest rIP: 0xffffffff81064496 unhandled rdmsr: 0x34

kvm [6985]: vcpu0, guest rIP: 0xffffffff81064496 unhandled rdmsr: 0x611

kvm [6985]: vcpu0, guest rIP: 0xffffffff81064496 unhandled rdmsr: 0x639

kvm [6985]: vcpu0, guest rIP: 0xffffffff81064496 unhandled rdmsr: 0x641

kvm [6985]: vcpu0, guest rIP: 0xffffffff81064496 unhandled rdmsr: 0x619

```

Ich habe schon die aktuellsten Pakete installiert:

```
app-emulation/qemu-2.7.0-r7::gentoo  USE="aio alsa bluetooth bzip2 caps curl fdt filecaps gnutls gtk jpeg ncurses nfs nls opengl pin-upstream-blobs png pulseaudio sdl sdl2 seccomp spice ssh threads usb usbredir uuid vhost-net vnc vte xattr -accessibility -debug (-glusterfs) -gtk2 -infiniband -iscsi -lzo -numa -python -rbd -sasl (-selinux) -smartcard -snappy -static -static-softmmu -static-user -systemtap -tci {-test} -vde -virgl -virtfs -xen -xfs" LINGUAS="de_DE -bg -fr_FR -hu -it -tr -zh_CN" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="arm x86_64 -aarch64 -alpha -cris -i386 -lm32 -m68k -microblaze -microblazeel -mips -mips64 -mips64el -mipsel -moxie -or32 -ppc -ppc64 -ppcemb -s390x -sh4 -sh4eb -sparc -sparc64 -tricore -unicore32 -xtensa -xtensaeb" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="arm x86_64 -aarch64 -alpha -armeb -cris -i386 -m68k -microblaze -microblazeel -mips -mips64 -mips64el -mipsel -mipsn32 -mipsn32el -or32 -ppc -ppc64 -ppc64abi32 -ppc64le -s390x -sh4 -sh4eb -sparc -sparc32plus -sparc64 -tilegx -unicore32" 0 KiB

```

Der Fehler tritt nur beim Erstellen einer neuen VM auf. 

Dann läuft die Installation auch nicht an.

Fertige VM's kann ich starten...

----------

## Tinitus

Habe noch einen Fehler im syslog gefunden:

```

internal error: unknown CPU feature __kvm_hv_spinlocks

```

----------

